# 2009 S2 Drivetrain Problems and headset creaking



## Jamesd (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my S2 in May 2009 and since I got it the drivetrain has been a ***** to dial in. The drivetrian is the ultegra sl and when I first got the bike, the front deraileur rubbed and I had to put a spacer on the drive side which the bike shop did not do when they built the bike. 

Since then though, the drivetrain is just a pain to adjust and gets out of adjustment easily and when I am in the large cog in the front and the small cog in the in the back, I get a weird rubbing sound. In checking this out, the front is not rubbing and the only guess I have is something is rubbing in the back? 

Also, the bike has developed a creak/pop when I get out of the seat and put weight on the front wheel. It sounds like it is coming from the headset or somewhere in the front. 

I have taken the bike in to the shop about the drivetrain issues and they say they can not determine the root of the problem; they hear it, but don't know what is wrong. I am just amazed I am having these issues on a bike such as this which in researching is known for quality. 

Ideas/Feedback would be helpful.


----------



## pjoien (Dec 24, 2008)

*Headset pop*

I too had a headset pop in my 09 S2. To fix it, I simply took out the upper and lower bearings from my headset and lube the races with some polylube 1000. I also lubed the integrated headset cap race. Then make sure that you secure the headset well.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Jamesd said:


> I got my S2 in May 2009 and since I got it the drivetrain has been a ***** to dial in. The drivetrian is the ultegra sl and when I first got the bike, the front deraileur rubbed and I had to put a spacer on the drive side which the bike shop did not do when they built the bike.
> 
> Since then though, the drivetrain is just a pain to adjust and gets out of adjustment easily and when I am in the large cog in the front and the small cog in the in the back, I get a weird rubbing sound. In checking this out, the front is not rubbing and the only guess I have is something is rubbing in the back?
> 
> ...


Drivetrain problem- either start over using the instructions from the Shimano website, or take it to a Cervelo dealer and let them dial it in. If you've got rubbing at the back you should be able to see evidence of it. 

Headset Creak- DON'T TRUST YOUR EARS. I've typed this story a hundred times, one of my 'noisy headsets' turned out to be a water bottle carrier mounted behind my saddle. If the headset is properly adjusted, plenty of instructions on the net how to do this (common mistake is to forget to loosen the stem bolts before doing the adjustment) then I'd start looking elsewhere. When I got my Cervelo it also had a 'noisy headset' that turned out to be the seat post, similar symptom to yours- clunk when getting out of the saddle and pulling on the bars. Before driving yourself crazy with the headset mark the seat post with tape, loosen it, coat it liberally at the contact area with friction paste, and put it back. If you've still got the noise, check all the bolts, and remember not to strip anything. Most bike bolts should be fairly snug, but not tight. If you've got a torque wrench, so much the better. 

Oh, and one more thing- check your skewers. I had an 'applying power' clunk that turned out to be a dangerously loose front skewer- think a shop wrench didn't tighten it, but I'm glad I had lawyer lugs.


----------

